
Do no harm (tough choices for Covid-19 doctors) - samizdis
https://thebaffler.com/the-medical-front/do-no-harm-zakaria
======
capableweb
This is not a new problem for the people who swears the Hippocratic oath
(Primum non nocere [first, do no harm]). Been discussed in ethics circles
since forever if doing nothing to prevent people from harming themselves fits
within the hippocratic oath as well. Also regarding if doctors can participate
in voluntary euthanasia as you'll end up killing the patient, on purpose.

